# Transmitter/Receiver on Sony a6000



## JNEIV (Jan 6, 2018)

I have a Sony A6000 and a Canon 580EX II external flash.  The flash works perfectly in manual mode.  I'm looking to purchase a Transmitter/Receiver so I can use flash off-camera.  Any suggestions that would work with mentioned equipment?  Thanks.


----------

